# Raptors First Finals in NBA History



## Don_Sequitor (May 30, 2019)

Greeting from California,

Dubs in 5! With or without Kevin Durant.


----------



## Hempire828 (May 30, 2019)

Raptors win tonite at home


----------



## Budley Doright (May 31, 2019)

Raptors get the first one, 3 more to go lol.


----------



## Hempire828 (May 31, 2019)

If they can continue the defensive intensity and provide balance scoring... GSW is in trouble... injured and out is a bad combination for there team... Splash brothers can’t do it alone..And Mr. Green is showing frustration.. while Dan Green is ballin..
It’s a kick them while down thing..out with the old in with the new..
They are focusing on Kawhi too much...they remember him before his injury in San Antonio..

Keep watching


----------



## Budley Doright (May 31, 2019)

What ever it is woohoo lol


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 31, 2019)

#43 on the Raptors won that game for them..if he didn’t play that good the warriors would have won so all they have to do is hold him under 20 for the rest of the series and it’s over.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 1, 2019)

Kawhi and Kyle were not at the top of their game so I don’t think its a matter of one guy but we’ll see. I’m not a huge fan but nice to see one TO team do well .
Drake needs to sit the fuck down though lol.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 5, 2019)

No KD, No Klay.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 5, 2019)

Damn these refs on that green...bad call after no call at all. Repeatedly...


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 5, 2019)

Yea these refs are morons 


Hempire828 said:


> Damn these refs on that green...bad call after no call at all. Repeatedly...


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

For the first time, the Warriors are not favored to win the championship. I still think they will rebound to win it, but it is good to have a real series.

Ugly start tonight though. Both teams look like crap right now.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 7, 2019)

We got this just gotta play more aggressive and hope Klay can shut down Kawhi 2nd half


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 8, 2019)

It was a nice run Warriors... Durant is peace out and so is this Dynasty


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd quarter didn't go the Warriors way this time. It's hard coming back from 3-1. Now my money is on Toronto to win the series, but I would like to see it go 7 games. Just so I can watch.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 8, 2019)

Unless KD can somehow come back and take pressure off Curry, it’s over!!

This is good for the NBA


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 8, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> It was a nice run Warriors... Durant is peace out and so is this Dynasty


If you knew basketball then this is more of a reason for KD to stay. He won’t win a finals ever again if he leaves


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 8, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> If you knew basketball then this is more of a reason for KD to stay. He won’t win a finals ever again if he leaves


Cousins doesn't have a Championship despite being on a number of All-Star teams. I thought he was in a great position to succeed.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> If you knew basketball then this is more of a reason for KD to stay. He won’t win a finals ever again if he leaves


Last night driving home I heard that opinion stated on a Fox Sports talk show. Not that he would never win again if he left, but that if they lose without him, it will make it easier {in the eyes of the public} to stay. I think he will make up his mind according to what he wants to do, not what the team does or what the fans think.

He's the best player in the game right now, and a winning team could be built around him in several cites.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 9, 2019)

No way. He’s getting old anyways. Possibly now he’s more injury prone as well. Him and Kyrie Irving are supposedly suppose to both sign with NY or Brooklyn Nets (rumors). He said himself he just wants to enjoy playing basketball and he’s also said he has fun playing for GS. I think he’ll stay. But he definitely will not win a ship on another team unless he teams up with more people then Kyrie


too larry said:


> Last night driving home I heard that opinion stated on a Fox Sports talk show. Not that he would never win again if he left, but that if they lose without him, it will make it easier {in the eyes of the public} to stay. I think he will make up his mind according to what he wants to do, not what the team does or what the fans think.
> 
> He's the best player in the game right now, and a winning team could be built around him in several cites.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 10, 2019)

Kawhi Leonard, the Dynasty breaker?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 10, 2019)

2 game series now.....and the next game is at Oracle. Still lots of basketball left.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 11, 2019)

Devasted for KD. Probably torn Achilles. Those punk ass Raptor fans should've sat down instead of cheering and waving. Cousins played well though.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 17, 2019)

Congrats to the 2019 Raptors


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 17, 2019)

Enjoy it while it last.... Its gonna be Laker Time next year


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 17, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> Enjoy it while it last.... Its gonna be Laker Time next year


You’re dreaming. Why do laker fans always talk before the season starts?
Every laker fan ran their mouth at the beginning of this year. Then they shut up real quick. Clippers are the real LA team to beat. They mad the playoffs not the lakers. Magic even turned his back on them. How u gonna waste all that damn money on all those players and not even make the first round of the playoffs? Lol


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 17, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> Enjoy it while it last.... Its gonna be Laker Time next year


That's fine. Anthony "the Brow" Davis went to University of Kentucky, where I grew up, and seems like he might succeed in Los Angeles. 

The Raptors winning was fun for many reason, although the Golden State injuries were devastating. Toronto has a lot of international players, Leonard works hard, first title... Drake, ect.


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 17, 2019)

Anthony Davis with Lebron will be Shaq/Kobe like...unstoppable


----------

